# Grind depending in roast?



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

Can someone please confirm or otherwise, what I have noticed with my limited experience.

Darker roasts you need to go slightly coarser, and lighter roasts slightly finer, if you wish to keep all other variables constant?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Dr Forinor said:


> Can someone please confirm or otherwise, what I have noticed with my limited experience.
> 
> Darker roasts you need to go slightly coarser, and lighter roasts slightly finer, if you wish to keep all other variables constant?


Sometimes it can be the opposite too...

Just dial in for each bean / batch you have. Too fast go finer, too slow go coarser, tweak for taste.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Not all the time, dark roasts can be less pungently sour when under-extracted, but still might benefit from being a little finer.

At the same grinder setting a dark roast can grind up finer than a light roast.

Some of the least extractable roasts I have had have been oddly dark, but not particularly soluble.

Origin probably has a bigger influence (Kenya/Rwanda very soluble, Brazil/Costa Rica/El Salvador maybe less so).

I'd dial in the grind for the lighter roast, then if you can get the darker in range by pulling the shot, try that.


----------



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

That's fine, thanks guys. Just wanted to check that it's not as simple as I was making out.


----------

